# A4 vs A4 Ultrasport



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

What are the differences between the A4 ultra sport and regular a4?


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: A4 vs A4 Ultrasport (Gberg888GLI)*

and the regular sport


----------



## PyroGlaze (Nov 16, 2005)

mechanically the sport package and usp are the same.
visually, usp has the front and rear bumper that's different, side door blades. 
i can't remember how much the the interior is different. the trim maybe different, but not too sure about that.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (PyroGlaze)*

engine wise?


----------



## Landrovah (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Engine the same but I think the sport tranny is different if you have tiptronic.
Usp and sport will also have the sport susp. For the year I had, sport also came with better steering wheel.


----------



## Squadra Corse .:HF (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Landrovah)*

My USP Has 18" wheels (same as rs4?), Aluminum interior trim, 3 spoke perforated leather steering wheel, HID's, different body trim (front bumper, lower door trim, rear trunk lip, rear bumper), definitely lower with the sport suspension.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Squadra Corse .:HF)*

which engine is it?
1.8t or 3.0?


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

looks like a 1.8T...
nice ultra sport Yo... 
planning on getting one with the same color combo


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

For North America, the Sport package includes lowered springs, sport struts, slightly thicker rear anti-sway bar (18mm), 17" alloy 5 spoke wheels, and a front shock tower stress bar. No modifications to the engine or interior.
The Ultrasport package has everything from the Sport package plus the following: 18" RS4 style alloy wheels, quattro GmbH designed lower front bumper, side door flares, trunk lip spoiler, and euro rear bumper, ebony interior (no other interior color choices offered), 3 spoke air leather sport steering wheel, and aluminum trim (fish scale in 2004, brushed for 2004.5 - 2005). The 2005 Ultrasport also got the S-Line badge on the steering wheel. There were no modifications to the engine (1.8T or 3.0).
If memory serves correct, the S-Line package offered in Europe was everything that was in the Ultrasport package plus the following (for the 1.8T): dual side mounted intercoolers, and a mild chip tuning to raise the power from 170hp to 190hp.
The rarest Ultrasport for North America seems to be an Artic White Avant. Oh... and for some reason, the Avants in Canada only got regular rear bumpers and not the euro bumpers from the Ultrasport body kit.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (cyberpmg)*

Crash ratings on the Euro bumpers didn't pass in Canada so we got the regular rears. Air leather shift knob in the USP as well ...


----------



## GERMAN only (Dec 10, 2007)

USP is by far the best looking A4 as of yet.....DTM B7 is nice too


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (GERMAN only)*

i think im gonna make that my next car... well dd that is... im gonna have a Acura NSX for my track car with ITBs and maybe a twin turbo setup...
ooo and ill grab a 135 for my summer DD
and A4 USP for winter


----------



## Squadra Corse .:HF (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_i think im gonna make that my next car... well dd that is... im gonna have a Acura NSX for my track car with ITBs and maybe a twin turbo setup...
ooo and ill grab a 135 for my summer DD
and A4 USP for winter

Good choice for a winter DD, I think I'm going to get the Gumpert Apollo for my track car and maybe something modest like a F355 for my summer DD...ooooo no wait, i'll grab a 360 challenge instead I think.........


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Squadra Corse .:HF)*

if you think about it... its really no that much money... i mean u prob paid more for u a4 than ill pay for the nsx... without tuning i mean...
and 135i is only gonna be like 35k...
and the a4... by the time im done with college and ****... wont be too much either... prob find a perfect example with lower miles for like 10 to 15 to way audis hold their value... 

its not like im not gonna be an engineer or something... im only going to one of the best schools to be one...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

Heh... kids


----------



## texasboy21 (May 27, 2007)

So basically what your saying is you have a little bit of a bank roll
barrett


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (cyberpmg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyberpmg* »_For North America, the Sport package includes lowered springs, sport struts, slightly thicker rear anti-sway bar (18mm), 17" alloy 5 spoke wheels, and a front shock tower stress bar. No modifications to the engine or interior.
The Ultrasport package has everything from the Sport package plus the following: 18" RS4 style alloy wheels, quattro GmbH designed lower front bumper, side door flares, trunk lip spoiler, and euro rear bumper, ebony interior (no other interior color choices offered), 3 spoke air leather sport steering wheel, and aluminum trim (*fish scale in 2004, brushed for 2004.5 - 2005*). The 2005 Ultrasport also got the S-Line badge on the steering wheel. There were no modifications to the engine (1.8T or 3.0).
If memory serves correct, the S-Line package offered in Europe was everything that was in the Ultrasport package plus the following (for the 1.8T): dual side mounted intercoolers, and a mild chip tuning to raise the power from 170hp to 190hp.
The rarest Ultrasport for North America seems to be an Artic White Avant. Oh... and for some reason, the Avants in Canada only got regular rear bumpers and not the euro bumpers from the Ultrasport body kit.

One correction, there was no Ultrasport in 2004, they were available as 2004.5

_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_if you think about it... its really no that much money... i mean u prob paid more for u a4 than ill pay for the nsx... without tuning i mean...
and 135i is only gonna be like 35k...
and the a4... by the time im done with college and ****... wont be too much either... prob find a perfect example with lower miles for like 10 to 15 to way audis hold their value... 

its not like im not gonna be an engineer or something... im only going to one of the best schools to be one...

When are you going to be done with college? Ultrasports carry a higher premium for the simple fact that they were hard to get new, still hard to get used, especially in the north east. Ask USP owners that didn't buy them new how long did they look and how far did they travel

_Modified by WoLfBuRgJeTTa at 12:58 PM 12-18-2007_


_Modified by WoLfBuRgJeTTa at 12:59 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (WoLfBuRgJeTTa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WoLfBuRgJeTTa* »_Ask USP owners that didn't buy them new how long did they look and how far did they travel

i bought mine last month and drove 7+ hours one way to get it!


----------

